# vintage KLH Model 5



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

I picked up a set of KLH model 5 speakers for a great deal. when I heard them I was like wow. I found out they were made from 1968-1972. 4 drivers in the speaker and they are a 3 way speaker. I am guessing with the age they are going to need the capasitors replaced. very clean smooth sounding speakers. I was looking and I see a pair on ebay for 399 dollars that are beat up and mine are almost mint. a few small little marks. corners are not digged no big marks. plus they are oil rubbed walnut so i should be able to apply oil and cover up the small marks. 

from what I found they were $470 dollars when new. 

http://www.classicspeakerpages.net/library/klh/ you can see the cost and time line on the first link. then look at the size of the old crossover under the photos of the model 5. I was thinking the higher the model number the better the speaker but that doesn't seam to be the case. model numbers jump all over the place for the good to the cheap ones.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

A good quality well made speaker should perform well and there has not been too many advances in what was done back then to what there is now, ok some components may have improved but if good quality ones were used originally then the speaker will perform, it's like there is a lot of people who prefer vinyl and valve amps which all go back a fair way but give a sound that many people still like/prefer.


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

They had to be good quality back in the day. they stuff KLH makes now I think of as being cheaply made junk, but it looks like back in the 60's and 70's they made good gear. they very clean, smooth sounding. they sound better then my infinity sm152 , and my JBL L112.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> I am guessing with the age they are going to need the capasitors replaced.





> they very clean, smooth sounding. they sound better then my infinity sm152 , and my JBL L112.


From your description it doesn't appear anything needs to be replaced.


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

cool. I was thinking that the old capasitors would be past their dates. I was reading on other forums that when they go bad the tweeters stop working in the KLH model 5. but they say the tweeters still work after the caps are replaced. so i guess i will use them until they go bad then replace them.


----------

